# Pitlochry Wild Camping



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone know any good spots to wildcamp around Pitlochry?
I see there is one entry in the database, but it doesn't give much detail.

Thanks


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Wildcamping*

We stayed (tried to) in the carpark at the top of the village, No signs telling us it was forbidden. A few local youths took umbrage and banged on the side of the van so we moved. Ended up in Fascally Forest about 10 mins drive up the road,
Woke up to find that we were hiding the "No overnight camping sign" with the back of the van. :lol:

Nobody bothered us. Arrived late and left early, if you are desperate you could try it.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

There's a good spot on the north edge of town at NN 945 598. It's ideal if you want to go up Ben Vrackie. The only down side is its a bit of a steep drive up from the town and you'll loose water from your overflow.
Also 10 minutes drive south from Pitlochry nr Dunkeld is the Hermitage car park which is a good spot.

Bob


----------

